# [solved] Arbeitsflächeneffekte einstellen

## LinuxTom

Hi,

seit meinem letzten behobenem Problem ist der Reiter "Alle Effekte" zwar noch auswählbar, doch leider leer. Das ist durch irgend welche Einstellungen passiert. Lege ich einen neuen Nutzer an, sieht der alle Effekte.

Ich möchte ungern alle meine Einstellungen löschen!!!  :Wink: 

Weiß jemand, welche Datei ich dazu anfassen muss? Habe schon mal ein wenig die kwinrc verglichen. Kein Erfolg.  :Sad: 

EDIT: Sorry für das Post, doch nach zig Neustarts habe ich die schadhafte Stelle gefunden (die evtl. fehlerhaften Einträge tragen vorne ein Minus-Zeichen):

```
-CheckIsSafe=false

-DisableChecks=true

+CheckIsSafe=true

+DisableChecks=false

-GLTextureFilter=2

+GLTextureFilter=1
```

Welches genau, dazu habe will ich X11 nicht noch mal neu starten.

----------

